# 5.4 V8--A legendary engine?



## Sweetpete (Jul 11, 2005)

Hey Guys:

I get the sense that sometimes the 5.4 V8 gets a bad rap considering it's the base engine for the Superduty and the smallest.

But I just wanted to say one thing: if time tells all things, it seems that the 5.4 V8 is going to go down in the history books as one of the best engines Ford's ever made. I know it's not a power house like the V10 and CERTAINLY not on the same page as the diesel.

But it just seems that if someone was looking for a reliable, decent pulling motor that has years of being built behind it, you can't really go wrong with the 5.4. I've read posts that say their 5.4 is in the upper 100k miles and still running strong.

So, I just was curious if any here either agree or disagree with this thought and if so, why. Also, when did the 5.4 first start in production? Thanks guys. Take care


----------



## T-MAN (Jan 9, 2001)

It is a good motor. IMO I dont think they have the power to get it done on long pushes or towing. There fine for everyday driving, light towing, and plowing most applications.
The fuel economy is okay too.
As far as Legendary goes the only small block that comes to my mind is the GM 350.


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

Well owning a 5.4L in our SD I can tell you it runs well but is definitely lacking in the hp department. It does the job but I really wish I could have found one with a V-10. Our biggest push for snow is one of our condo places, its about 150 yards long and up hill. I only have trouble when its the heavy, heavy wet stuff and a full blade of snow. As far as towing, mine has 4:10 limited slip and we tow a 8.5x16ft enclosed trailer for landscaping loaded with a Z turn, walkbehind mowers and the usual tools and it tows it just fine with plenty of power imo.


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

I agree with Brian Young. We have 5.4s where I work and they are great engines. They run really well, but put 3500 lbs. behind them and you would think they are about to blow. This is coming from a V10 owner, so take it with a grain of salt. As far as a commuter or everyday truck engine they are great, especially for a base engine.


----------



## ABES (Jun 10, 2007)

First Time Out;410967 said:


> I agree with Brian Young. We have 5.4s where I work and they are great engines. They run really well, but put 3500 lbs. behind them and you would think they are about to blow. This is coming from a V10 owner, so take it with a grain of salt. As far as a commuter or everyday truck engine they are great, especially for a base engine.


x2 where i work we have a 03 F350 with the 5.4L and we pull a 24 foot enclosed trailer sometimes you need to get some serious speed up before you attempt any kind of hill. but ya they are fine if you dont tow a lot.


----------



## Tscape (Jan 19, 2004)

My 99 blew the plugs right out of the heads. They only had 3 threads securing them in the head. Garbage! And shameful that Ford knew it and avoided taking responsibilty for their own design flaw! The later ones are supposed to be better (after mid 2001 I believe, the _PI_ models).


----------



## BlueLine Ent (Nov 28, 2005)

For the F150s and the expeditions I've driven with the 5.4s, def legendary..plenty of power. But in the 250+ SDs, ehhhh not so much.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 6, 2006)

Turfscape LLC;411047 said:


> My 99 blew the plugs right out of the heads. They only had 3 threads securing them in the head. Garbage! And shameful that Ford knew it and avoided taking responsibilty for their own design flaw! The later ones are supposed to be better (after mid 2001 I believe, the _PI_ models).


That's right! They would shoot plugs right out. New heads wer big $$ also. Heli coils were be used left and right,

I dunno about going down as a great motor. The 4.9 straight six was a great motor.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

T-MAN;410792 said:


> As far as Legendary goes the only small block that comes to my mind is the GM 350.


I vote 327, though there's also the 340 and 215. not work engines but they could put out lots of HP


----------



## Sweetpete (Jul 11, 2005)

Good replies. Thanks. I agree, for lighter duty towing and your typical snowplowing use, I think it works pretty well.

But when you have the long run with the heavy snow, I can see where it'll work alot more than the V10 and PSD.

Also, anyone know when the 5.4 came out and what it was originally in? Just curious.

Thanks


----------



## exmark1 (Nov 30, 2005)

The new ones 04 and up aren't that great either... they constantly knock do to bad cam phazers on the motors! I traded mine off with 75,000 and the 3rd set was just replaced. I thought it lacked in the power department too...

They came out in the 1997 model 1/2 ton and light 3/4 I don't know if they used it anywhere before that though...


----------



## ABES (Jun 10, 2007)

fords legendary motors were the 300 straight six and the 351W jmo....


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

The Triton motors came out in the Mustangs first...replacing the 5.0's.


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

The 351W was a great motor. I had one in my first truck, a 1996 F150. I really wish that I held on to that truck. It would smoke the tires with ease and tow anything I could throw at it. Exmark1 is right, the 5.4 came out in 1997 when they changed the body style over.


----------



## Flipper (Nov 1, 2001)

Still not sure where you need all the power for plowing. From my Toyota 4 cyl to my F550 PSD I am always at max weight and still spin the tires (Snows) before I ever run out of power (bog down or stall) on long runs. Plowing is all about traction not about power. Use a low gear and you will move mountains of snow if you can get traction. 

Sure the power is nice the rest of the year for towing etc, but I think if I was just setting up a plow truck I would go V6 motors on 1 ton chassis (I know not avaiable) Plenty of pushing power better mileage but less weight on the front end for a plow.


----------



## Sweetpete (Jul 11, 2005)

Flipper;411299 said:


> Still not sure where you need all the power for plowing. From my Toyota 4 cyl to my F550 PSD I am always at max weight and still spin the tires (Snows) before I ever run out of power (bog down or stall) on long runs. Plowing is all about traction not about power. Use a low gear and you will move mountains of snow if you can get traction.
> 
> Sure the power is nice the rest of the year for towing etc, but I think if I was just setting up a plow truck I would go V6 motors on 1 ton chassis (I know not avaiable) Plenty of pushing power better mileage but less weight on the front end for a plow.


Actually, this is a really good point. Plowing seems to be more about traction than power. Maybe the torque of the diesel is really what you want, when it's all said and done.

Also, I think it's interesting that you can get the V6 in the E-series 250 and 350, but not the F series. I think that would also be an interesting combo, if they could really tune the V6 right.


----------



## 04f250xlt (Feb 10, 2006)

*Under Powered 2004 and older*

I wish I waited a year for my purchase, Ford made some changes in 2005 three-valve version of the 5.4 liter V8 that delivers an additional 40 HP.

My truck is manly a commuter/ grocery getter, I don't tow anything.

When plowing the heavy wet stuff up hill, I wish it had afew more horses and afew more pounds of torque..

I wouldn't call the 5.4 legendry by any means, ford has had many issues since first released in 97.

I have 53000 on mine and it was towed to the dealer Thursday night for its third 
Idle/Air control valve


----------



## Tuxx (Sep 11, 2007)

Mine is a 06 5.4,I got it in September of last year.We bought it because of the 0%,My wife wanted to buy something and that was the only 06 left where we buy our Fords.It plows just fine in 2 and 4 wheel drive.It has 3.73,I would of liked the 4.10.We towed our Trailer to Brownsville Tx and back to Northern Ohio,It does lack overall HP for a 10,000 # Trailer,but the Truck&Trailer was over the trucks limit by as much as 600# or more.


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

I was hoping someone would mention the 5.8W.
You gotta love the Idle Air Control's My 5.8's working on it's 3rd one in 5 years!
One for a 95 is $65 at Advance. The one for a 2000 is $120 _only available at Ford Dealer_.
Same thing different shape ports!


----------



## cornbinder (Oct 16, 2005)

B&B;411243 said:


> The Triton motors came out in the Mustangs first...replacing the 5.0's.


your way off man, the 4.6 replaced the 302 in the mustang in 1996. you could get the 4.6 modular motor in the crownvics in 1993. 4.6 is the little brother to the 5.4, just like the 302 was to the 351-w.


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

cornbinder;412303 said:


> your way off man, the 4.6 replaced the 302 in the mustang in 1996. you could get the 4.6 modular motor in the crownvics in 1993.


Crap..I totally forgot about the vic's....must be because I did way more Mustangs than Crown vic's..


----------



## ABES (Jun 10, 2007)

i just remembered my good friend has a E250 ford van with the 5.4L i kid you not it has 375,000 miles on the original motor trans and rear end. i didnt believe him at first but i looked at the odometer and sure enough . its probly got 390,000 by now.


----------



## DJs Lawncare (Aug 16, 2003)

Well my 2000 Ford F250 with the 5.4L has blown 2 spark plugs right out of the head. Different times. Apparently a common problem with the 4.6 and 5.4. Another big problem with those engines is the passenger side manifold going bad just outside the warranty.


----------



## TLC Snow Div. (Oct 28, 2007)

My 1999 Ford F-350 reg. cab long bed has a 5.4L Triton has close to 147,000 mi.
Runs strong and starts easy in any condition but i would say its undersized for a 1ton truck that is used to work. I plow drives in the winter and it does fine. The only big downside i see is cruising down the highway and then reaching an incline it waits to long to kick in and accelerates. I pull a small trailer and it does fine until i get to a large incline and try to maintain a certain speed and slows down several mph and then kicks in and accelerates.


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

I think that's a transmission issue. I drive Ambulances with the 7.3 PSD and I start to increase the gas when I hit inclines. They do the same thing, it starts to bog then down shifts late and pulls hard. The newer transmissions seem to have the shift points better positioned / programed. I would bet the newer, more powerful 5.4 is not as bad as your older one with high miles. Our new E-350 Wheel Chair vans are real sweet with the 5.4.
But they have little weight on them and have very few miles yet.


----------



## Fordtruckman88 (Nov 28, 2007)

Obviously its a good engine thats why its in the Ford GT, the super car not the mustang only its supercharged and heavily modified


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

Every engine I or my Dad have ever had in a Ford was good. The only complaint I have is every one seems to leak oil from some place.


----------



## 85F150 (Mar 13, 2003)

Turfscape LLC;411047 said:


> The later ones are supposed to be better (after mid 2001 I believe, the _PI_ models).


Just as an FYI
PI actually started in '99.

the 4.6 and 5.4 have replaced the 302 and 351 with minimal issues, there should be no doubt its a reliable engine and there is always bugs to work out. No matter how old it gets.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing (May 2, 2007)

i have a 5.4 in my 04 f150 and my dad just got an 07 with it they fixed it up nice his has a bunch more power then mine it seems. but dont get me wrong mine run not like my ranger with the 4.0ltr did that thing would toss u back in the seat and just gooooo


----------



## KGRlandscapeing (May 2, 2007)

and what about the 5.8 in the like 95's those had some balls too


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

I just ran an Expedition for 3 1/2 hours running lights and siren transporting a liver for a transplant. Because of freezing rain no one would fly helicopters or planes. The engine preformed so nice! It still got near 20 MPG-80MPH flogging it for that long!
The best part is it was a co-workers Brother in Law that was the donor of the Liver. And *some one else lived on because of it ! 
Please become a organ donor, it can save someone's life!*


----------



## 91AK250 (Nov 28, 2007)

we have a 5.4 in our 2003 super crew F-150..its a great motor in that, plenty of pulling power..never had an issue after 55k miles, about to get another 2004 with the new 3V 5.4 in it here soon.

we also had a '98 expy with the 4.6 in it, which was alittle low on power but very relaible.


----------



## J&R Landscaping (Dec 25, 2005)

KGRlandscapeing;444553 said:


> and what about the 5.8 in the like 95's those had some balls too


I have the 5.8l under the hood in my 94 f250. Its a great engine, no complaints (except for only getting 10-12 mpg.)


----------



## Sharpm (Jan 22, 2007)

*5.4*

I have a 2000 Ford F-250 XL Super Duty with the 5.4 in it. The truck has 150,000 miles and it is still running great. We pull a 20 foot stock trailier with it, with ten 1100 lb steers in it and it pulls it good. We also have pulled grain with it in the fall and it has been a great truck. It is on its second tranny :crying: which went out with 100,000 but the new one has held up good so far. We also have a Western pro plow on it and mainly plow out our farm with it and it is a very good plow truck it can move some snow. In our case the 5.4 has been a great motor and when i get another truck i think i will get the same F-250 with the 5.4 in it.


----------



## Bernie Lomax (Mar 15, 2007)

The 5.4 is fine. Now if the trans and trans case were only as reliable... 

I would say the 5.4 is just about useless for towing. I've had to move a Bobcat from one site to another a couple times with my truck and any minor grade uphill the truck struggles to pull the trailer.


----------



## jrglandscape (Jul 22, 2007)

Legendary motor, everyone is miss the 302


----------



## Hiwire (Nov 28, 2003)

Ive had many Ford trucks over the years and had a lot of different engines. My favorite and one that no one else has mentioned yet is the 360! I had a '75 F100 4X4 with the 360 and 4 speed manual. That truck didnt break any speed records but it would pull a house. Eventually I added a high performance cam, 4 bbl carb and an 8 ft plow. I wish I had it back.
Now I have (2) 5.4's. My '98 E350 club wagon gets a lot of use traveling to dog shows on weekends. It also tows a 24 ft RV trailer like it wasnt even back there. To date no internal issues. My plow truck also has a 5.4. Its a 2000 F150 #7700. Ford called that truck the light duty F 250 before that. I have the 7 1/2 ft Fisher RD plow and at times it reminds me of the 75 with the 360. It doesnt have the power that the diesels have but it always breaks traction before it bogs down. The only issue Ive ever had with it was the manifold problem that everyone with a 5.4 has had. Id buy another 5.4 without hesitation.
Ive had 302's. They were dependable but not too impressive. In Rangers I had 2.9's and 4.0's. The 4.0 was awesome in the smaller truck. I bet it would be a great motor for a Ranger with a small plow!
Ray


----------



## Stang393 (Nov 15, 2005)

the ford Straight 6 300cuin was legendary...You couldn't kill it if your tried...


----------



## VBigFord20 (Aug 17, 2004)

Stang393;459664 said:


> the ford Straight 6 300cuin was legendary...You couldn't kill it if your tried...


Agreed, the 300IL was a torque monster. Dad's ol truck had one, basically learned to drive in that truck. Had it not been on its second tranny and had a body that had some cancer, we would still have that truck.

The 5.4 is good and bad, the 6.2L will be better. My 5.4 has 32,000 on it and it needs the exhaust manifold replaced because its leaking. Ford can't seem to figure out aluminum heads just don't work well in trucks.

My friends 01 Expie with the older 2 valve 5.4 blew the plugs out of the heads because of fords flaw of only 2 threads per plug gripping the head. He tore the motor down, taped the heads, properly installed new plugs and its been fine since. Great motor, just need better heads.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Sweetpete;410773 said:


> But it just seems that if someone was looking for a reliable, decent pulling motor that has years of being built behind it, you can't really go wrong with the 5.4. I've read posts that say their 5.4 is in the upper 100k miles and still running strong.


When someone says legendary motor a few pop into my head. Gm small blocks (305/350), 5.9 cummins (12v), Ford 300 I6, Jeep I6 (4.0 I think). Fords 5.4 is not one of them that I picture. I have driven a truck with a 5.4 and have worked on a few of them and they did not impress me much at all. Made funny noises, low on power, and had plenty of problems.


----------



## NorthwestPlower1 (Feb 4, 2001)

I have 1999 F250 5.4 triton with 296,000 miles on it. It has plowed and pulled trailers since new. While she is tired and taking a quart of oil every week she still plows every storm and is driven daily. I'd say it's Legendary.


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

Sounds like you got your money's worth out of Her. I can't complain about any Ford engine I have owned. They all take a pounding and the things that fail are electronic systems and sensors. The engine's keep going even with multiple failures of control parts.
History will tell, it may end up as famous as the 351. Or the 350 Chevy. A engine that did the job as a stock choice. Right in the middle of engine choices!


----------



## Mudman78 (Dec 31, 2006)

Hiwire;457629 said:


> The only issue Ive ever had with it was the manifold problem that everyone with a 5.4 has had.


What manifold problem? I have a 98 5.4L with 115,000 miles and have not had any manifold problems.


----------



## Duncan90si (Feb 16, 2007)

Mudman78;463408 said:


> I have not had any manifold problems.


You are one of a few. 

They usually crack and/or the studs snap off.

I've had 2 friends in the last year with 5.4s have to get new manifolds and studs put on.


----------



## ToolMaker (Mar 18, 2004)

I had to replace my exhaust studs on my 5.4 , and I lost a coil pack on the last big snow . But all in all it has been a good engine .


----------



## Sweetpete (Jul 11, 2005)

I'll admit, that with this last round of snow, she was really tested. I was helping push a HUGE semi truck terminal on the west side of C-town.

We "wind rowed" a large amount of the snow into the middle of the place and then started pushing it down the road (had to clear a path for the semi's and trailers.

Anyways, a Chevy diesel was absolutely running circles around me, actually lapping me all afternoon. He was not easy on that truck. I was trying to baby it as much as I could, but the 5.4 was still trying as hard as it could.

But, pound for pound, the diesel was pushing way more w/ probably more power leftover.

But, I can't complain....realistically, plowing only represents about 30% of my trucks usage. The rest is pulling a camper and daily driving. She's still going....


----------



## niv (Dec 3, 2007)

It also makes a difference if the truck is yours or belongs to your boss. Most employees take out their anger on the truck.


----------



## toyman (Dec 4, 2007)

I think the E series vans were the first to get the 5.4L in 1994. I remember prepping a few back then. 

Toyman


----------



## TJS (Oct 22, 2003)

Does somone have a link or a write up on the exh. stud failure and the repair as well.
T.J.


----------



## jvcski (Feb 7, 2003)

As a 250 SD owner as well with the 5.4 I will say it runs mint currently with 84600 miles I have no complaints at all what so ever. I do feel that some 5.4 SD trucks when you test drive them are peppier than other. I test drove 5 SD's before i Purchased mine and She gets up and goes when you need her toowesport


----------



## Chris-R (Jul 9, 2005)

IMHO, the 5.4 is underpowered for the Superduty trucks unless you're using it for a daily driver and not using the truck for what it is made for (i.e. plowing, hauling, etc.). The V-10 is only about $ 600.00 extra. Once you have a PSD or V-10, you'll never go back to a 5.4.


----------



## sparky8370 (Nov 26, 2007)

Maybe that whole tranny shifting problem explains. I drove my buddy's f-350 w/a 5.4 There's this hill that I pull out on with my truck (01 2500HD duramax) and give her some because I love the way it pulls the hill. I did the same with his truck. Not very impressive at all, even putting it to the floor. It was a little better when it leveled off, but I could not believe that they put that engine into a truck that was made to work. I've pulled onto that same hill with my truck towing the skid steer and "gave her some" just out of habit and it roasted the tires. I had a 351M in my 78 bronco that my Dad, brothers, and I built out of 2 different blown motors, didn't even get new crank bearings. That thing was bullet proof and seemed to have way more power than his 05 350. I don't even remember changing the oil in my bronco.


----------



## MOWBIZZ (Sep 11, 2007)

*to*

I'm a Ford truck man since way back...just like the way they "fit"

As far as engines go this is my first 5.4 and it's in an 04 SuperDuty..I bought the truck with 5200 miles on it this fall, believe it or not and I feel it's just breaking in (11,000) miles on it now...so far so good...It does all I've asked it to do so far, but then again I baby my vehicles...just plowing and a 7x14 motorcycle trailer to haul from time to time...going to Daytona with it in March and I don't anticipate I'll be too happy with the gas it's going to use 
Oh yeah...I forgot to mention I also pull my lawn business trailer too...(almost forgot I do lawns with all this snow)!!
I also agree that it's a bit under powered for a heavy duty truck...


----------



## Sweetpete (Jul 11, 2005)

Ditto with the "underpowered" statements. I agree. My 5.4 does really well pulling the trailers I have, but they're both pretty small. So, I have no complaints there, but agree that once you get into your typical size trailers and cargo, I think many wouldn't be happy with the performance.

However, as regard pushing snow, I feel the 5.4 holds up pretty well. I have more of a problem w/ traction than power. Also, I'll let that engine run for 18 hours sometimes and I have no problems with overheating or belts squealing or anything like that.

Plenty of electrical power too, it seems. I run my led bar, my cb, and m cd player with the defrost on and I get minimal dimming when I raise my plow.

So, again, this powerplant is probably more "dependable" and built well than it is powerful.


----------



## 93redneck150 (Sep 26, 2005)

I think that the 5.4 and the 4.6 are very reliable motors but the 4.6 is underpowered in the half ton and the 5.4 is underpowered in the 3/4 and 1 ton trucks for towing. A family freind has 340,000 on his 97 150 with the 5.4 and original drivetrain only had to replace plugs and manifolds. We have a 2000 150 at work and the 4.6 in that lasted to 264,000 and it towed a trailer for atleast 200,000 of those miles, with a new motor the rest of the drivetrain is original and its at 298,000. My 2002 250 ext cab long box 5.4 has a 147,000 on it and still going strong but definetly underpowered for towing on the highway but around the city going from jobsite to jobsite it does the job. Overall it seems like as long as you keep up with the oil changes these motors hold up well, the 98 150 at the shop was neglected in the maintnance department by the preivous driver and it now uses about a quart a week with 160,000 miles.


----------

